# Biting



## hanaflynn (Jun 27, 2010)

How much biting is too much? Our birds are all willing to eat out of our hands. The friendliest likes to preen our faces and he always comes out of the cage to sit near us. He's sometimes willing to step up, but he tends to start biting eventually. The others immediately get scared when you come near them with a finger, and will run away, and sometimes hiss. I don't want to scare them, but it happens sometimes, especially when we try to feed them in a way that makes them have to get on our hands. If we accidentally move a finger while doing this they will bite. Is it ok if they sometimes bite, or is it teaching them to be aggressive?

I can't tell if I'm making progress or just making things worse.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Sometimes you may have to be careful about the speed in which you approach with your finger or hand. If you happen to move fast, this may frighten the bird and their reaction, in fear, is to bite. Maybe you can try get them to step up on to a stick instead of your hand, and see if they are more willing to so this? When your bird starts biting after being with you for a while, this may be him saying that he has had enough, and is time to put him back into his cage. My birds bite sometimes. It is a matter of trying to understand your birds body language. Good luck!


----------



## hanaflynn (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I'll try it! Although we've been trying to use a stick, and it just scares them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My Hershey is afraid of hands but only if they move too fast. I have found that if she has full view of my hand the whole time its moving towards her and it moves very slowly she'll let it touch her and pet her. If the stick isn't working try a perch (like a T perch) and see if they like that better. Try positive reinforcement, when they step up give them a treat this way they learn that its a good thing to step up.


----------

